# Mucocele (lip growth) removal and breastfeeding



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

DD developed a mucocele on her lower lip soon after birth. (A mucocele is basically sweling from a ruptured salivary gland duct) We waited and waited to see if it would resolve but it just keeps getting bigger. I told her pediatrician I wanted to wait until she was at least one to remove it, because I didn't want to interfere with breastfeeding. Well, now we have a consult next week with the oto clinic to decide what to do about it. It is benign and doesn't seem to bother her too much, but it keeps getting bigger and sometimes looks very sore. She has a tight frenulum and we'll probably go ahead and clip it at the same time we remove the mucocele.

The photos on the site below show the standard procedure for removal. *warning, a bit graphic* How might this kind of mouth trauma affect breastfeeding? Also, she will have to be put under for the procedure which terrifies me. I just don't know how long we can put off removing it.

Photos of procedure

Here is a photo of dd's mouth, so you can see what I'm talking about. It's partially hidden by her lip.
Mouth

thanks for reading. x-posted in Health.


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

bump...
Should I ask in a different forum?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Ouch! I don't have any expert answers for you and I suspect that other people don't either, which is why no one has answered.

I would recommend calling your local LLL leader. If she doesn't have any specific advice, ask her to ask up the food chain - LLL leaders have access to LLL experts on bf and various medical issues.

I think there's also a discussion forum at the LLL website, and that might be a good place to ask, too.

How old is your dd?

In my totally non-expert opinion, if she doesn't seem like she's being bothered by it, what's the harm in waiting?


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quirky-
Thank you for the suggestion to try the LLL discussion forum- I didn't even know there was one! I called the local LLL leader this weekend and didn't hear back yet, and I suspect she doesn't know what to say. I'll be following up with her after we see the ENT. DD is 12 months old. If the growth is indeed a mucocele and is benign, I do favor leaving it alone until she's older and not nursing so much. I'm very much a "wait and see" type of person.

I'm worried that the ENT won't value a breastfeeding relationship for a toddler and will push for the surgery, so I want to have as much information as possible before we meet with him.


----------



## indeospero (May 23, 2005)

You might want to check with Dr. Newman about this, too. (www.drjacknewman.com) He is very good about responding to emails, and has definitive, pro-bf answers for almost everything!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Also, this is a helpful link from Kellymom: http://www.kellymom.com/health/illne...y-surgery.html

If your LLL leader doesn't have a lot to say, ask her to go up the food chain to LLL's consulting experts.


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indeospero*
You might want to check with Dr. Newman about this, too. (www.drjacknewman.com) He is very good about responding to emails, and has definitive, pro-bf answers for almost everything!

wow... I emailed Dr. Newman tonight and a whole 45 minutes later he responded! Such a caring person- he must get hundreds of emails each week. What wonderful support!







Here is his response:

"Dear Ms. x,
I am not sure what to tell you. Personally, I would be inclined to leave it alone for a while. What's the rush? The ENT can value whatever s/he wants, breastfeeding is an issue between you and the baby and your partner.

Having said that, the inside of the mouth heals very quickly, particularly in small children, so that if there is a real need to do the surgery, the baby will be ready to nurse immediately after she wakes up, or soon after."

He attached a chapter on breastfeeding a toddler from his book The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers.

I feel very reassured by his response.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
Also, this is a helpful link from Kellymom: http://www.kellymom.com/health/illne...y-surgery.html

If your LLL leader doesn't have a lot to say, ask her to go up the food chain to LLL's consulting experts.

Very helpful information on breastfeeding when baby has surgery. I hadn't even considered that there will be restrictions put on breastfeeding before the surgery. I'll be printing some of the info to bring with me to the ENT.

I heard back from the LLL leader and she couldn't offer any advice. I'll try "up the food chain" later this week.


----------

